# Rate my diet.



## Sam UK (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys, im weighing in at 79kg atm, working out 5 times a week. Im looking to bulk as much as possible so want to know your input on my diet and how i can improve it.

Legs

Chest - tri

Back - bi

Shoulders - abs

Then whatever i feel like really last day. Normally chest and abs.

Diet -

7am - 4 weeabix with milk and 2 bananas + creatine

Way to work - protein shake.

10am - 3 boiled eggs

1pm - chicken, spinach or chicken, bacon & mayo.

6pm - bowl of shreddies with milk

After workout (8.30pm) - protein shake + creatine

10pm ish - whatever for dinner. Mainly chicken, greens and mash.

Also drinking 2-3 litres if water a day.

What more could i do or change to make my diet more productive?

Thanks


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What time is way to work? get protein in asap on waking

Would like to see protien into that 6pm meal, otherwise 1pm - 8:30 - 7.5 hrs and the only protein is from a small amount of milk

Wheres the carbs? seems mash potato, weetabix and shreddies arent going to be that big on carbs

Whats the macros?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

defo add some sweet potatoe and or brown rice get your good carbs up. you need this for bulking.

looking at this your protein is under 150g and your carbs are quite low too.

whats is your stats?

edit: as above, protein asap


----------



## Sam UK (May 28, 2013)

When i say way to work that would be at half 7am, yea i can see that i need more carbs. Whats good foods for carbs? Im on a budget really aswell. So im guessing pasta is a good shout.

Im thinking of changing my lunch and spreading it between time more, say like 3 meals during work. Maybe like 3 portions of tuna pasta/ chicken pasta and such.

Is sweet potatoe good source of carbs? I have only been working out for just under a year so i feel now is the time to push. Cant believe i need more protein! This diet im on now just makes me feel so full all the time.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I would guess you don't have a grasp of your daily intake (in terms of macros), so first think to do is work out where you are and where you should be, then supplement the difference.

Don't worry about splitting meals or brown rice over white rice or sweet potatoes over white... they're all good carb sources as is pasta to a certain extent. No point trying to fine tune stuff when your not exploiting the basics.


----------



## Sam UK (May 28, 2013)

Can you link me to a guide?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Looks a bit light unless they are big meals and there doesnt seem to be much fat in there either


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

also get your bf%


----------



## Sam UK (May 28, 2013)

Cheers guys, il read up and make a new diet.


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

Why don't you have eggs for breakfast? Like others have said you need to bump up your protein intake. I would get rid of the cereals and have some proper food in its place. Might be worth trying to plan ahead and cook your meals for work the night before.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Meatballs79 said:


> Why don't you have eggs for breakfast? Like others have said you need to bump up your protein intake. I would get rid of the cereals and have some proper food in its place. Might be worth trying to plan ahead and cook your meals for work the night before.


^^This


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

definately more protein and definately more carbs! that looks more like a cutting diet to me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sam UK said:


> Hey guys, im weighing in at 79kg atm, working out 5 times a week. Im looking to bulk as much as possible so want to know your input on my diet and how i can improve it.
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Sam as an example your diet could be something along the lines of -

7am - 6 scrambled eggs on 2 slice of wholeweat bread, large orange juice

10am - 200g lean meat, 150g sweet potatoe, 2 portions veggies

1pm - 200g steak, 1 portion veg

5pm - protein shake and 40g oats in shaker

830pm - protein shake, banana + 5g creatine PWO

10pm - similar meal as 10am, maybe swap meat for fish, sweet potatoe for brown rice and 1-2 portions of veg

obv tailor that to your own macros and adjust for bulking.

PS not sure why your taking creatine twice, unless its in the protien supp you are taking? if seperate only take 5g per day. i would say with PWO shake, but some would say pre workout or any time of the day, as long as your consistent.


----------



## Sam UK (May 28, 2013)

That diet sounds really good. Im going to have to brings cooked meals to work with me.

Im takig creatine tablets, it says 4-6 a day i normally take 2 morn and 2 after workout.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Where the burgers at?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah Tupperware will be your new best friend! its hard at the start to eat the amount needed, but with hard training your body soon wants it. give it a few weeks and you should be settled into a big eating routine.

You do need to do your research and find out your BMR and sort out your macros, this way you will know what to hit each day, as your wanting to bulk as much as poss you will need to be in a calorie surplus.

ah ok are you taking CEE (ethyl ester) by any chance? as long as you getting between 3-5g per day.

Although the best kind if micronized creatine monohydrate imo. 5g in a PWO shake and your done. don't need to worry about tabs.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Where the burgers at?


Saturday special - take 1kg raw mince and make your own homemade burgers, with finely chopped red onion, garlic, I like sesame oil/5 spice/soy sauce mix in mince aswell, not too much or they wont bind. add an egg too. for extra mouth watering loveliness add 12 rashers of prime thick bacon onto your rolls.

Add rolls n cheese and your set.

Or say Fuk Dat and head to burger king / macky deeees


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Saturday special - take 1kg raw mince and make your own homemade burgers, with finely chopped red onion, garlic, I like sesame oil/5 spice/soy sauce mix in mince aswell, not too much or they wont bind. add an egg too. for extra mouth watering loveliness add 12 rashers of prime thick bacon onto your rolls.
> 
> Add rolls n cheese and your set.
> 
> *Or say Fuk Dat and head to burger king / macky deeees*


This


----------



## Sam UK (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys, right ive changed my diet now and, yea, got to get used to it to say the least.

7am - 4 eggs scrambled, 2 whole grain toast.

Way to work (8am) - protein shake, banana.

11am - 150g chicken, sweet potatoe.

2.30 pm - 150g chicken, rice and mash.

6pm - 2 eggs scrambled, 2 whole grain toast.

8.30 (after WO) - protein shake.

9.30 - whatevers for dinner. - 2 glasses of milk.

This is real hard hopefully in time it get easier im sure it will.


----------

